# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Nasa borba za dojenje  (megadugacka!)

## Lucija Ellen

Ne znam jel ovo prikladan podforum za nasu pricu o dojenju, ali svakako je zelim podijeliti s vama. Nadam se da ce barem jednu mamu potaknuti kad naidje na  problem da potrazi pomoc i da ne posustaje, barem ne odmah! 

Meni su mnoge price s Rodinog foruma, kao i saznanja s Rodine web stranice i rodinih savjetnica, pomogle i dale snagu kad mi je bilo najteze. Hvala vam. 
 :Heart:  

----

Moja borba za dojenje pocela je jos u rodilistu. Moja zelja da dojim, rodila se puno prije, mozda zajedno sa zeljom da imam dijete. 

Iako posve spremna na moguce probleme i usudim se reci – poprilicno educirana o dojenju, nisam ni sanjala da ce me zadesiti svi problemi opisani u Rodinoj brosuri o problemima s dojenjem. 

Rodila sam 18. 9. u bolnici Sveti Duh carskim rezom prelijepu djevojcicu. Nije se ostvarila moja zelja da je dojim odmah nakon poroda, da lezi na meni makar sat vremena, da nas tata grli i fotografira. 
Nije se ostvarila ni moja zelja za prirodnim porodom. 
Svejedno, tog poslijepodneva, mojoj sreci nije bilo kraja. Ona je tu,  reagira na moj glas, a sutra cu je dojiti i maziti i nadoknaditi sve sto ce izgubiti u ova 24 sata koja slijede. Ona bez mene. I ja bez nje.

Izdvojit cu, za pocetak, dio price iz svog zapisa o porodu, jer danas se vise ne sjecam tako zorno svih onih manje ili vise bitnih detalja:

„Nakon poroda, premjestaju me na intenzivnu zbog moguce eklampsije. Na odjelu babinjaca nesnosna je guzva, skoro pa je duplo vise rodilja nego kreveta. Obecaju mi da cu ujutro na odjel i popodne cu dobiti moju djevojcicu. Cijelu se noc vrtim s boka na bok ne bih li sto prije stekla snagu da se dignem i hodam, da dojim svoju bebu. Jutro docekujem puna optimizma. Nista me ne boli. No, pod jakim sam analgeticima. Oni ne prelaze navodno u kolostrum pa nema brige.“ (I euforicna sam. I presamouvjerena. Sto ce me, kako cete procitati, skupo kostati.)

„Danas cu na odjel, obecali su mi. 
Dolazi vrijeme kad se na babinjacama otpustaju rodilje. Sestra kaze jednoj mladoj rodilji koja je imala cr 15 minuta prije mene da moze na odjel, ali ja ne, jer malo je kreveta, ona je prije mene imala cr, a uostalom mi koje smo rodile na cr ne mozemo dojiti bar 3-4 dana, nemamo mlijeka, pa prednost imaju zene koje su nocas i jutros rodile vaginalno. Ostajem na intenzivnoj jos jedan dan. U glavi mi vristi: NEEEEE!!! Moram danas do moje bebe. Dr. Stanojevic je rekao da s dojenjem nece biti problema, da je samo moram staviti na dojku. 

Naravno da nemam mlijeka, ni jedna ga zena nema prvih dana, kako god da je rodila. Ali imam dragocjeni kolostrum i moja ga djevojčica MORA dobiti.

No, ja sam nemocna. Kateter i infuzija me prikovali uz krevet. Lezim vodoravno i nitko me ne vidi ni ne cuje. Molim sestru da ne govori te stvari, a ona kaze da ne znam sta pricam i da ja ne mogu dojiti i tocka. Pocinjem plakati toliko jako da se doslovce gusim u suzama. Nos mi ja zacepljen, ne mogu glas pustiti. Podizu me da udahnem. 

Odjednom strka, zove sestra odjel i objasnjava kako ce ovdje jedna pasti u postporodjanu depresiju i nek mi ipak eto nadju neki krevet. Infuzija imam jos nekoliko boca, ali ne smeta. Pa mogu ja nju dojiti i s njima. Dolaze dva snazna decka i voze me na odjel babinjaca.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

...

Ostavljaju me na hodniku na odjelu, jer se sestre ne mogu dogovoriti u koju cu sobu. Infuzije cekaju da mi ih netko okaci da iscure. 15 je sati. Bebe dovoze oko 17. Ako mi do tad ne iscure infuzije, nece mi maknut kateter. A onda ce mi objasnjavat da s tim ne mogu dobit svoje dijete. Scenarij koji ne mogu dopustiti.

Vucem za rukav svaku sestru. Molim da mi okace infuzije. Ma ne, cekamo decke da vas odnesu u sobu. Ma necu decke, objasnjavam. Kad mi iscure infuzije i izvade mi kateter, sama cu se ODSETATI u sobu. Okrecu ocima i vide da sam luda pa odlucuju postupiti tako. I kad je iscurila infuzija, zovem sestre neka mi maknu kateter a jednu curu molim da mi iz kofera donese jednokratne gacice i uloske. Sve je spremno! Vade mi kateter i pomazu da se obucem. 

Zelim ustati. Prosla su famozna 24 sata. 
Pa slijede uvjaravanja jel ja to mogu i sl. Mogu! Pomazu mi da se dignem i odlazim u sobu. Dolazi mm i prinosi mi sve potrebne stvari. Zedna sam, strasno sam zedna. Sve sestre upozoravam da sam tu i da u 5 zelim bebu. Primaju na znanje. No u17 sati dvije cimerice dobiju svoje bebe, a moje bebe jos nema. Divlji nagon proradi u meni i kazem: „Ako mi netko ne donese moje dijete, pocet cu pucati!“

Cekam najprije 4 godine, pa kad sam trudna prenesem je, pa kad je rodim jos ta 24 sata i NE MOGU cekati vise ni sekunde!

I eto je, stize, savrsena moja djevojcica. Grlim je i placem od srece. Ona me gleda kao da sve kuzi. Tesko mi je namjestiti je na dojku a ona ima strasno jak nagon za sisanjem. U nekoliko navrata lovi mi bradavicu.“ 

Vukla je silovito i prvog i drugog i trećeg dana. Boljelo je, ali ja sam tu bol smatrala normalnom. A nije bila normalna. Stvorile su se strasne ragade koje su nenormalno boljele kod svakog podoja. Grudnjak je bio krvav, a pedijatrica Bednas je rekla neka sad pazim ali neka i dalje dojim, nece krv smetati bebi. Hrabrila me i rekla da poznaje malo tako borbenih zena 24 sata nakon cr. Tad mi je to dalo jos vecu snagu. Hvala joj.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Zapisala sam i svojoj prici o njenom dolasku na svijet i ovo:

„Prvi dan do ponoci nije se skidala sa cice. Mislim da je navukla dosta kolostruma. Iscrpljena padam u san i docekujem je ujutro u 5,30. Ponovno doji  pomahnitalo, gladno i silovito. Grudi me bole, a bradavice krvare. Tesko mi je pravilno je namjestiti jer me boli rana od carskog pa ne mogu drzati joj i glavu i dojku. Dr. Stanojevic na viziti kaze da cijeni moju borbenost i jako je zadovoljan sto moje dijete  doji vec od prvog dana nakon cr. Uvjerava me da ce ragade proci i pomaze mi pravilno je namjestiti. Taj cijeli dan dojimo. Grudi su jos mekane i tece zuta tekucina. No, dan nakon toga - osjecam da su narasle, da su teske i pune. 

Ali, tog petka, njenog 3. dana zivota, ona je slabo dojila. Nije htjela prihvatiti dojku. Samo je spavala. Tek sad vidim u knjizici da su je taj dan ujutro cijepili protiv hepatitisa B, pa je to valjda bio razlog. Pocela je dojiti tek oko 18 sati. A meni grudi vruce i pulsiraju. Samo mi jos treba upala dojke! Najavljujem cimericama da ce tu noc ostati sa mnom. Jedna se slaze s tim, a druga mi nudi alterantivna rjesenja: nek te sestre izdoje ili ja se moram naspavati. 

Objasnjavam joj da je ovo rodiliste a ne hotel i da je moje pravo imati bebu sa sobom. To nije bio hir nego stvarna potreba. Sutila je i otpuhivala. Moja beba nije tu noc glasa pustila, dok je ta cura hrkala. Dojila je cijelu noc i spasila me upale. Ujutro su je uzeli u 7 i htjela sam odspavati do 9 no ta cimerica je urlala i meni objasnjavala da ona nije kriva kaj ja nisam nocas spavala i da je uostalom moja beba nju budila svojim placem. Lazes, rekla sam. Nije plakala, a ti si hrkala. 


Velika je guzva na odjelu. 60 beba a 34 mjesta na babinjacama. Zene leze po cijeloj bolnici i neke dva dana nisu dobile bebe. Prica se da bismo svi mogli ranije doma. 

Dr. Stanojevic nam je na otpustu. Kao i na porodu. Kaze da moja beba fino napreduje. Izgubila je na tezini kako i treba, ali vec je rodilistu pocela dobivati. Daje nam upute za dojenje i kaze da je uvjeren u nas uspjeh. Citam u bebama da vece bebe doje silovitije i snaznije. Moja beba je definitivno bila veca, imala je pri porodu 4380. Po svemu je, rekla mi je pedijatrica Bednas, kao beba od mjesec dana. 

Mene pregledava dr. Jakovcic i kaze da mogu doma. Nema sretnijeg dana. Dolazi tata po nas i smjesta nasu curicu u ispravno montiranu autosjedalicu.“

----------


## Lucija Ellen

A sad ono sto se dogadjalo kad smo izasle iz rodilista.

Kod kuce, prvih dana sve tece glatko, osim sto mene divljcki bole bradavice. Moja curica doji dugo i cesto. Svaki put kad povuce, meni teku suze a ponekad ne mogu suspregnuti ni jauk. MM mi brise suze i znoj i donosi  po litru vode, koliko sam znala popiti tijekom jednog podoja. Pokusavam ne piti Lekadole. Stolice su joj obilne, zlatnozute i vrlo ucestale. Djeluje zadovoljno ali ima sati kad nenormalno place. Ne prepoznajem da su to grcevi.

Pocinje me boljeti rana od cr, bradavice su u sve losijem stanju, a moje dijete iako doji dugo i cesto, sve vise i vise place. Neispavana sam i pitam se sto cinim krivo. Klasika, pocinjem sumnjati u svoje sposobnosti da budem dobra majka. Placem previse i moja beba zacijelo osjeca moj nemir i moju tugu. 

9. dan zivota moje dijete posve odbija dojenje. Jel to bilo zbog grceva, moje boli, ili nadolezece upale vanjskog uha, ne znam. Uglavnom, nije htjela okusiti mlijeko, vristala je satima i satima. I ja, iako posve informirana o dojenju i s najvecom podrskom koju mozete zamisliti, dajem bebi bocicu ad. Tocnije, daje joj tata, a ja u kutu sobe grcevito placem, uvjerena da je to kraj, da nismo uspjele i da moja beba nece dobiti od mene nista sto sam joj zeljela dati. Ni prirodan porod, ni mazenje nakon poroda, a sada ni moje mlijeko...

Uvjerena isto tako kako ne mogu i ne znam izdajati, ipak uzimam izdajalicu i izdajam ko od sale nekih 60 ml mlijeka. Dajem joj ga na bocicu i ona pije! Zadovoljna je. Pokusavam izdojiti jos, ali ide jako  tesko. Izdajam satima po 10, 20 ml. U danu uspijevam izdojiti cca 300 ml. Ne stavljam je na dojku jer me njeno odbijanje boli i fizicki i psihicki. Fizicki, jer mi svaki put otkinebar jednu krastu, a psihicki jer sam to dozivljavala kao odbijanje mene, a ne dojke.




Kako nisam uspjevala napumpati dovoljno mlijeka, ostatak je dobivala adaptirano. Sama sam joj davala sve sto jela, u narucju, zagrljenu... da bude sto slicnije dojenju. Izdajanja su bila mukotrpna i trajala su satima. Oko 10 sati na dan sam bila s pumpicom i izdajala. Ona je tad ili spavala ili plakala zbog grceva a ja je nisam mogla tjesiti. Tjesio ju je tata a ja sam se osjecala kao najgora mati na svijetu. Uzmem li je u narucje, bole me dojke i bradavice  ili pak bude mokra jer mlijeko curi po njoj... Nisam podnosila dodir grudnjaka i bila sam golih grudi skoro mjesec dana. Tako je nisam mogla ni nositi. A ni drzati u krilu jer mi je rana od cr pocela krvaruckati i boljeti me.  A kako mi je tek bilo tesko dok se njoj podgrijava bocica, a meni tece mlijeko iz grudi a ona place od gladi... Nikad mi nije bilo teze u zivotu.

Trajalo je to 10-ak dana. Mislila sam da nikad nece biti kraja. Jedan bih dan izdojila vise, jedan dan manje. Jednom 300 ml, jednom 600. Jednom 800. Sto vise mlijeka, to manje adaptiranog. No moje psihicko stanje je bivalo sve losije. Ona je plakala i trebala mamu, a imala je mamino mlijeko. Pitala sam se koliko to vise ima smisla. Mozda da ipak odustanem? 


20. dan zivota. Sjecat cu ga se kao i njenog rodjendana. Place ona to jutro, ja se izdajam a mm je u kupaonici i ne moze je uzeti. Bacam izdajalicu, uzimam je u narucje i dajem joj dojku iako su moje bradavice jos uvijek bolne i pune rana. Ona prihvaca! I doji kao da nista nije bilo. Placem. Placem i jecam, od srece, ponosa, ljubavi, nevjerice. Moja sisavica ipak doji!

----------


## Lucija Ellen

No, sreca nije potrajala predugo. Iako je dojila, nije htjela UVIJEK dojiti. Pa sam se nakon podoja izdajala i davala joj na bocicu pa ako bi jos bila gladna, dobila bi malo ad. Iz dana u dan kolicina ad se smanjila dok ga nisam posve izbacila. Prestala sam i s izdajanjem, i forsala samo dojenje. Konacan uspjeh dogodio se kad je imala 4 tjedna. Dobila je kilu od dana odpusta. Moj pedijatar kaze da ne dajem  izdojeno niti adaptirano. Moja prijateljica A. dala mi je sve naputke kako i sto ciniti da se vratimo dojenju na dojci. Objasnjava mi da je i izdajanje dojenje i to me spasava od totalne depresije. Mantram tu recenicu kad mi se cini da je sve sto cinim – besmisleno. Od pocetka je uz mene, od prvog problema u rodilistu... ohrabrila me da moje dijete bude nocu sa mnom. A! Nikad ti necu moci dovoljno zahvaliti. Da nisi takva kakva jesi, ne bih uspjela. 

I tako prestajem s izdajanjem. Izbacujem ad. Dojimo. No – broj stolica se smanjio. Stolice pozelenile. Vazemo se, moja curica je izgubila na kilazi ali jako malo. Ili samo stagnira. To nikad ne znas jer mozda samo bila stvar u mokroj peleni. Vazemo se nakon nekog vremena i novi sok: dobila je samo 60 grama u 11 dana, od onog vaganja s mjesec dana. Pedijatar me ohrabruje i kaze neka samo dalje dojim. Ona naposlijetku pocinje ucestalo i obilno kakati. Ipak se bojim. Place navecer. Pomisljam da joj dam ad. MM (hvala mu do neba) kaze: „Niti slucajno. Za pola sata ce biti mlijeka. Necemo ad!“ To je takodjer bio jedan presudan trenutak. Na vaganju za 7 dana moja curica je dobila 200 grama. Pa za 7 dana jos 200. Pa za 7 jos 300. S dva mjeseca imala je 6360. 2 kile vise od porodjane! I pije mamino mlijeko direkt s izvora! Nema vise flasiranog!

No, ja sam u medjuvremenu, zbog naglog prestanka izdajanja, velikog stresa i umora - dobila mastitis. Punktirali su mi kvrgu punu gnoja i bila sam 20 dana na antibiotiku. Pocela sam ponovno izdajati da prodje upala, jer nocu moje dijete doji samo jednom u 4-5-6 sati. Tako danas imam banku mlijeka. Pomalo prestajem s izdajanjem iako mi ono vise nije problem. Za 5 minuta izdojim 100 ml mlijeka i nastavim spavati. 

Upala uha je stvar proslosti i nadamo se da nikad vise nece doci. Grcevi je jos muce, ali ne place. Samo se grci, posteno pusti vjetrove i onda je bolje. Moja curica zapravo gotovo da uopce vise ne place. Kad je gladna, mljacka. Kad bi da je nosim, mase rukama. Jedino se unervozi zbog nedostatka dnevnog sna. Ali to je prica za neki drugi podforum.

Sada doji po 5 -10 minuta cca 9-10 puta na dan, s tim da nocu doji samo jednom. Drago moje dijete. 

Razumijem mame koje su odustale i koje nisu mogle. Razumijem mame koje su dale vise ad i bile s djecom a ne glumile, kako ja, frustriranu tvornicu mlijeka. Da se moja curica nije vratila dojci onog jutra, ne bismo vjerojatno ni mi danas dojile. Da nisam imala svoje drage prijateljice i muza koji je prije poroda znao puno toga o dojenju, o skokovima, ponudi i potraznji...isto tako.

No, ni danas vam se ja ne usudim reci da smo uspjeli. Ponekad to samo pomislim i zatitra mi srce od radosti. Ali i dalje dojimo samo danas. Kako ce biti sutra – ne znam. Znam samo da je nase dojenje jedna velika borba cije smo bitke za sada dobile. Koje nam slijede, ne znamo. 
I vise nema definitivnih odluka i velikih planova. Ne samo kad je dojenje u pitanju.

Sigurna sam samo da ne bismo uspjele bez velike podrske naseg tate, prjiateljice A., prijateljica Lj. i L. te dr. Stanojevica, dr. Bednas i dr. Jovancevica. Dojenje je  suho zlato, rekao je dr. Jovančević. Jest. Dok doji, pa se stisne na mom krilu, pa me zadovoljno gleda, osjecam da sam ipak dobra majka, osjecam da je nasa borba itekako imala (i ima) smisla.

----------


## egemama

cestitam ti na upornosti, za to si dobila najljepsu nagradu   :Heart:  

puno pusa tebi i tvojoj zvjezdici od mene i moje zvjezdice sa slicnim pocetkom dojenja.... mi jos uvijek dojimo, a sigurna sam da cete i vi   :Smile:

----------


## bucka

:Love:

----------


## traktorka

Svaka čast,jako lijepa priča.

I blago tvojoj curici na tako upornoj i hrabroj mami! 

 :Heart:

----------


## upornamama

Čestitam ti na upornosti. Bravo!  :Love:

----------


## Sun

:Love:

----------


## anki

bravo  :D

----------


## kraljica85

:Naklon:   svaka čast, bravo i čestitam!   :Love:  

baš me raznježe ovakve priče, ali najviše me podsjete kolko sam zapravo sretna da nikad nisam imala problema s dojenjem.

----------


## kajsa

:Klap:

----------


## anchi

Draga, svaka ti čast! I moja priča je bila slična, ali ipak nije tako dramatična.

----------


## emira

Svaka čast!!! Naša priča je bila slična ali sa drugim uzrocima. Mi smo (na žalost) uspjeli s dojenjem samo do 7 mjeseci. 

Želimo vam jedno duugo dojenje!   :Smile:

----------


## NatasaM...

:Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

objema   :Love:

----------


## Anci

Čestitam ti i znam kako ti je bilo! Moja Lana je isto rođena SC, sisala je tek s tri tjedna, dotad flaširano izdojeno, dojci ni primirisati. Ali počela je s tri tjedna i dojila do 15 mjeseci.

Najgore ti je bilo sad, ako si ovo izdržala, uspjet ćeš!!!  :Love:

----------


## Riana

veliki  :Love:   :Love:  za zvjezdicu i tebe
 :Heart:

----------


## titimita

Bravo bravo!!!  :D

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Hvala svima. Pricu sam napisala da ohrabrim mame koje se nadju u slicnim problemima.   :Kiss:

----------


## ana.m

Bravo, bravo   :Kiss:   :Heart:  [/b]

----------


## Ariens

:Love:   :Heart:  bravo

----------


## meda

bas me dirnula tvoja prica  :Heart:  

mogu samo reci svaka cast! 

a kad si mislim kako se ja nekad tuzim da mi je bilo tesko  :Embarassed:

----------


## mikka

svaka cast.
 :Love:

----------


## dambo

bravo!!!   :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Da nisam u kancelariji, plakala bih ko kišna godina. Zbog istog početka (mada su meni bebu dali nakon 24 sata i dojenje je takođe krenulo dobro, a onda otišle bradavice   :Sad:  ), a više zbog mog kraja negdje na sredini priče. I zbog istog osječaja vlastite nesposobnosti i nemoči. A sigurna sam, da sam ovo pročitala prije ili u toku svoje priče, začilo bi mi beskrajno. Zato ti Lucija Ellen hvala, makar i sad, za ovaj sretni završetak   :Kiss:

----------


## Felix

nisam znala da je bilo ovako tesko. u nekim trenucima prepoznajem svoje osjecaje, iako je nama dojenje bila pjesma. cestitam!  :Love:

----------


## koksy

I meni je ova prica poznata, ni ja svog misonju nisam dobila 2 dana takoder zbog guzve na SD. Izdrzao je 3 tj na sisi a od onda smo i na sisi i na ad.
I meni je bilo uzasno tesko dok je plakao a jos teze kad sam vidjela da mu bocica vise godi. 
Probala sam i ja sve sto i ti ali moj decko je lijen a i ja nemam vise dovoljno mlijeka. Tjesi me to da barem malo sise pa dobije ono sto mu je potrebno.

Jako mi je drago da si ti uspjela i nadam se da ces jos duuuugo dojiti.

----------


## Ivček

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## -tajana-

čestitam na upornosti   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

LE, čestitam ti na trudu i uspjehu!

Btw. Novi avatar ti je mrak!   :Heart:

----------


## zmaj

> Hvala svima. Pricu sam napisala da ohrabrim mame koje se nadju u slicnim problemima.


hvala tebi  :Heart:  
da sam bar prije ovakva iskustva čitala ... bila bih i ja hrabrija... no što je tuje, glavno da dojimo  :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Lucija Ellen, krasna priča, hvala ti na njoj  :Heart: ! OT, tvoj avatar, kao i Lidalin, ostavlja me bez daha, toliko je lijep  :Heart: !

----------


## Vivica

Lucija Ellen bravo na uspjehu i imaš na što biti ponosna. 
I mi smo se mučili s dojenjem na početku, ali kod tebe je bilo i teže.
Lijepa priča za sve buduće mame.   :Heart:

----------


## Lidali

:Love:   Znam da je bilo užasno i beskrajno mi je bilo drago znati da ste uspjele  :Heart:

----------


## rvukovi2

baš me dirnula tvoja priča, zaista mene je inače teško impresionirati-nisam ni znala da ste imale tolike probleme.

sigurna sam da će tvoja zvjezdica dojiti još dugo i uspješno.

jako cijenim onaj dobrohotni uporni, nesalomljivi duh kod ljudi, a ti imaš takav  :Smile:

----------


## jerry

Svaka cast!!!  :D 
Zelim vam objema jos puno mjeseci dojenja!
 :Heart:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

hvala   :Heart:  

ovih je dana dojenje pomoglo mojoj bebi da ima mamu 24 sata uz sebe u bolnici. na salati smo zbog teskog urinoinfekta   :Crying or Very sad:  i u noci kad smo primljene jedini apartman je bio slobodan, a buduci da dojim, dopustili su da ostanem s njom. 

napao ju je i rota virus. kazu sestre da ga nenormalno dobro podnosi i da je to vjerojatno ipak zbog majcinog mlijeka. naime, vodim rat s njima jer uporno zele da dijete natacem cajem...

od soka i zbog njenog gubitka apetita bila mi je opala produkcija mlijeka, ali s izdajanjem i uz trikove da ona doji, kolicina se povecava. drzte nam fige

----------


## ms. ivy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Love:  

držite se!

----------


## wewa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Love:

----------


## anchie76

Ajme Lucija sto je vas sve snaslo   :Sad:  

Vjeruj mi sto cu ti reci.... Ovaj trud koji ti ulazes ce ti se definitivno isplatiti.  Jednog dana ces se okrenuti, pogledati unatrag i zadovoljno reci "uspjeli smo   :Heart:  ".

Ljubi svoju curicu, a tebi i tati vibre da imate snage izdrzati i prebroditi sve sto se nadje pred vama   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Tsumami

Bravo  :D ! Uporno sam preskakala tvoj topic, ono kao: piše da je megadugačka, nemam vremena sad, budem sutra. Drago mi je da sam našla vremena danas. Rasplakalo me, ganulo do srca. Imala sam vrlo sličnih problema, trajali su dugo. Nisam imala vremena niti snage to sve zapisati. Zato mi je tvoj topic još i draži. I znaš, sad kad mi beba ima skoro 1 g., ne mogu ti niti reći koliko mi je drago da sam uspjela. Pročitaj topic 'najljepše kod dojenja' ili tako nekako pa da vidiš kakva te tek nagrada čeka.   :Heart:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

hvala na prekrasnoj prici!   :Heart:  nama je homeopatija u mnogocemu pomogla, od izbjegavanja mastitisa, do svih mogucih boljetica koje napadaju bebe. da pokusate i vi? preporucam metku regan! 
prebrodit cete vi sve i dojiti bar tri - cetiri godine!   :Grin:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

rasplakale ste me  :Heart:  
jos samo da ju dojenje rijesi prehlade. ma sve ju je napalo 
 :Sad:  

ina, autor je isti   :Grin:

----------


## uporna

:Love:  tebi na upornosti i   :Kiss:  tvojem anđelu

----------


## Jagi

Svaka čast! I ja sam imala cr, i težak početak, ali kod tebe je stvarno bilo gadno! Nadam se da ćete uskoro samo uživati u dojenju i da će problemi brzo proći!

 :Love:

----------


## printemps

*Lucija* hvala na priči, i bravo za upornost. Ja sam tek u 32 tj. ima dana kad sam skroz samouvjerena u svoju mogučnost dojenja,jer mislim kako će snaga volje pobijediti, nisam kupila ni bočicu. Zato mi je tvoja priča super, jer i uz toliku želju za dojenjem očito poteškoće su neizbježne
Još jednom hvala   :Love:

----------


## katarinaB

dojim bebu 4mj.prije 3 dana imala sam temperaturu 39,2,normalno je papala ali danas primjetim da mi jako slabo curi.
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ljerka

Svaka čast i mokad više nemoj posumnjati u svoje dojenje! Razumijem sve što si prošla jer je i moje dojenje prolazilo svakakva iskušenja i opstali smo evo već 16 mjeseci. Sve je vrijedilo jer kad moje zlato kaže:"Mama, kike!" i onda me zagrli oko pasa  i ne zna koju bi prvu, sve se zaboravi!
Držite se i sigurno će pomoći u svakoj bolesti, ako ne drugačije, onda kao utjeha jer mamina je cika najbolja utjeha!  :Love:

----------


## ljerka

mokad= nikad   :Embarassed:  (pišem u marku!)

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> jer i uz toliku želju za dojenjem očito poteškoće su neizbježne
> Još jednom hvala


Ma nisu neizbjezne, ali su moguce... No, kod mene je bio problem u tome sto sam rodila na cr i nije mi bilo izvedivo drzati bebinu glavu i dojku drugom rukom dok lezim bocno... tu su krenule ragade koje su potaknule sve probleme kasnije. I jos nesto, nisam znala koja je bol normalna a koja nije. Boljelo je a ja sam mislila da tako mora boljeti, jer bol je bila izdrziva. No, ocito ta bol nije bila normalna, nego "ragado-stvarajuca". kad sam to spoznala, vec je bilo prekasno.

----------


## lucylu

totalno me impresionirala tvoja upornost i tvrdoglavost sto se tice dojenja i jos jednom me uvjerilo u tezu da svarno svaka zena moze dojiti i onda se jos vise ljutim na mame koje odbace ciku radi svoje svoje slobode i komoda 
za tvoju tvrdoglavost   :Naklon:   meni je ovo sve nevjerovatno; jer ja sam jedna od onih sretnica kojoj dojenje od pocetka ide bez ikakvih vecih preblema (kuc, kuc, kuc u drvo da se ne ureknem)

----------


## Lucija Ellen

:Embarassed:   :Love:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Pronasla sam ovu temu jer sam se htjela prisjetiti teskih pocetaka, danas kad je moja M malo poprilicno prehladjena i bez apetita, dojenje je spas. Ima 25 mjeseci i jos dojimo s puno ljubavi i bez ikakvih problema.

Neki dan sam prelistavala prezentaciju dr. Newmana s RMK3 i nasla slucaj slican nasemu. Beba je slabo vukla, lose dojila, gubila na tezini, dr. je zbog loseg dojenja posumnjao na urinarni infekt i bio u pravu. Mojoj je curici trebala jaka upala bubrega i temperatura skoro 40 s  2 mj da doktori vide da nesto ne stima (isto je imala e coli ali je stanje organizma vec bilo pred sepsu  :Sad:  ). Nitko naime nije probleme s dojenjem povezao sa bolescu, a da je, vjerujem da puno kasnijih problema ne bismo ni imale. 

A sad, kao Anchi76 rece, ali i nasa prijateljica Dora the explorer, mogu se samo okrenuti i reci: Uspjeli smo, uspjeli smo, yes we did it   :Sing:  

Ali ne bih uspjela bez nekih od vas, nadam se da cete se prepoznati...   :Heart:

----------


## puntica

> Pronasla sam ovu temu jer sam se htjela prisjetiti teskih pocetaka, danas kad je moja M malo poprilicno prehladjena i bez apetita, dojenje je spas. Ima 25 mjeseci i jos dojimo s puno ljubavi i bez ikakvih problema.
> 
> Neki dan sam prelistavala prezentaciju dr. Newmana s RMK3 i nasla slucaj slican nasemu. Beba je slabo vukla, lose dojila, gubila na tezini, dr. je zbog loseg dojenja posumnjao na urinarni infekt i bio u pravu. Mojoj je curici trebala jaka upala bubrega i temperatura skoro 40 s  2 mj da doktori vide da nesto ne stima (isto je imala e coli ali je stanje organizma vec bilo pred sepsu  ). Nitko naime nije probleme s dojenjem povezao sa bolescu, a da je, vjerujem da puno kasnijih problema ne bismo ni imale. 
> 
> A sad, kao Anchi76 rece, ali i nasa prijateljica Dora the explorer, mogu se samo okrenuti i reci: Uspjeli smo, uspjeli smo, yes we did it   
> 
> Ali ne bih uspjela bez nekih od vas, nadam se da cete se prepoznati...


  :Love:  

tek sam sad pročitala priču, i draga lucija ellen, skidam kapu na upornosti   :Kiss:

----------


## IvanaR

Svaka čast, to se zove upornost!   :Klap:  Nadam se da se beba oporavila od infekcije i da i dalje dojite.

----------


## eliot

Svaka čast žene! I mi smo bili uporni, isplati se!

----------


## Ms. Mar

Priča mi je prije promakla (jer sam valjda bila u svojim dojilačkim problemima u to doba) i baš mi je drago da si je podigla. Plakala sam nekoliko puta čitajući je. I baš mi se sviđaju zaključci koje si donijela - razumijevanje za one koji ne uspiju na istom putu, i dojenje, kao i život bez dugoročnih odluka... iz dana u dan. Problemi kroz koje prođemo nam postanu dragi kad vidimo kakve su nas velike stvari naučili.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Mnogih nasih problema ne bi bilo, bar ne u toj mjeri, da se skuzilo ranije d ami beba ima urinarnu infekciju. Da opet imam bebu i pri najmanjoj sumnji da nesto ne stima s dojenjem, stvarno bih trazila pregčed lijecnika i osnovni pregled urina. Bez odgode. Kod tako malih beba svaka  minuta je vazna kad je infekcija u pitanju...

Hvala svima   :Heart:

----------


## spajalica

i ja tek sad vidjeh pricu, svaka cast na upornosti   :Heart:

----------


## Mea

Bravo! Lijepa priča i svaka čast na upornosti, lijep primjer za sve nove mame. Ja sam rodila prirodnim putem, bez epiduralne, i doktori i babice su bili savršena podrška, a najveća je bila naravno ona mog muža koji je bio samnom cijelo vrijeme, i bebach je bio s nama  prvih sat vremena, i odmah je počeo sisati,...Bili su to prekrasni i pre-dirljivi trenuci,...no neću sad o tome jer bi nastala još jedna mega priča. he he. Htjela sam reći da uza sve to što je beba bila samnom odmah nakon poroda trebalo mi je 3 dana da nadođe mlijeko, imala sam ragade na obje dojke i to skoro mjesec dana i da boli ko sam vrag,...Probala sam izdajati, ja za razliku od tvoje priče u sat vremena uspjela bih izdojiti max30 ml i ručno ili na izdajalicu-jenostavno nije išlo, probala sam silikonske bradavice, bočice, plakala dok je dojio koliko je bolilo, ali eto izdržali smo,... o dojenju i njegovom gubljenju težine i  privremenom uvođenju AD sam već pisala na drugom podforumu, ali smo na kraju ipak uspostavili dojenje - ali prepoznajem se u opisima tvojih osjećaja i plakanja, stvarno počneš svašta razmišljati...Nekom  dojenje ide lako, nekom jako teško,....jedno je sigurno - upornost se isplati, a dojenje je stvarno kad se uspostavi prekrasno, posebno, ispunjava emocionalno jer znaš da svojoj bebi daješ samo najbolje... :Smile:  I da-definitivno je podrška tvojih najbližih jako bitna...Još jednom hvala što si podjelila priču, sigurno će ohrabriti mnoge nove mame.

----------


## 2xmama

Divna priča, hvala ti  :Love:  
svaka čast na upornosti i požrtvovnosti  :Naklon:  
i   :Klap:  za tvog muža

----------


## ina33

> I baš mi se sviđaju zaključci koje si donijela - razumijevanje za one koji ne uspiju na istom putu, i dojenje, kao i život bez dugoročnih odluka... iz dana u dan.


  :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

:Heart:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Saljem prijateljici link na temu, pa evo da malo dopisem. Dojim vec u kontinuitetu 6.5 godina  :Smile:  Prvu sam curicu nagovarala da prestane i uz pregovore je prestala nakon godina i godina divnog dojenja koje mi s njom valjda nikada nije bilo naporno, za razliku od moje drugodojilice s kojom imam faze "uskoro prestajemo" ali brzo me prodje i dojenje se nastavlja i kako sad stvari stoje trajat ce jos nekoliko lijepih i katkad napornih godina.

----------


## Lidali

:Kiss:   Tebi i tvojim ljepoticama!

Stvarno priča nije karikirana ni u jednom detalju - čak te tvoje ragade što spominješ su me tad bile zgrozile koliko su bile strašne.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Da, dobro je  imat svjedoke  :Smile:  s odmakom ni sama ne vjerujem

----------

